# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How many discus people here?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I would like a roll call of discus/plant people here! And, would you be interested in a discus forum here to discuss the special needs of Discus with plants?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I would like a roll call of discus/plant people here! And, would you be interested in a discus forum here to discuss the special needs of Discus with plants?


----------



## vickie s (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi Robert,
I have only been into discus for a year, and plants for about 5 years. I would love to see a discus forum here if there is enough interest.
vickie s.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, I have discus in a heavily planted tank and would love to see a planted discus tank forum...


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

I have done planted tanks for two years. Had one discus in the beginning. Now have 15 discus, bought about 6 months ago.


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

I'll probably be keeping discus within a year (planning to buy a house - more room for a 75) Since I'm in the bay area I can get some relatively cheap to try out. Seems plants, killies and discus are the afflictions of the truely masterful FW aquarists and it'd be sweet to have all three.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If I can find someone knowlegable about discus as a moderator, I will start a new forum. My buddy at Rocky Mountain Discus declined, so I need to find someone else!


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

How about Phil Edwards(Biotypical), he became a mod at SimplyDiscus.com,


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know what Phil is doing. He was a moderator here, one of the "founders" but had to busy a schedule to continue.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i am a huge discus fan, but i was wandering why they are a big topic on this site? is it a special reason or is it just cause they are pretty?


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

I think its a great idea Robert. I had about 12 discus in a 100 heavily planted tank. They do indeed have special conditions and demands that arise from planted tanks. For example, I've had problems with DIY CO2 and discus. DIY CO2 goes strong at first and tends to overdose in the beginning. Even using a more efficient reactor can OD. My discus were sensitive to the CO2 while the other fish were not. The symptoms resemble ammonia poisoning and flukes. The discus stay at the bottom of the tank instead of going to the top as with ammonia. The CO2 can actually go below their scales and irritate the skin causing shimmying and scratching. The CO2 is also an anesthetic and put the fish in a sleepy lethargic mode. Took me weeks to figure this out. Another problem is phosphates. They are heavy feeders and add alot of phosphates to the water resulting in hideoous algae growth that a normal planted tank wont face. THe solution is sticking to PMDD philosophy. Make sure all the nutrients are there for rapid plant growth so the plants can outcompete the algae for PO4. These are just some of the problems I've faced with discus in a planted tank.


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

I would be thrilled to have a discus forum since that would make the Wet Thumb Forums a one-stop shop! 

I've had two discus for about a month and a half--they're not even listed in my profile yet. Have never kept them before. I've kept live plants in fish tanks for about four years, but in the last year and a half, the focus has been the plants (The fish are poducers of plant fertilizer, rather than on the plants as a healthy environment for fish!).


----------

